
Ask HN: What software products do you pay for that you like the least? - harshgupta
Came across this thread on twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;hnshah&#x2F;status&#x2F;1119426019494989824?lang=en asking the same question. Curious to hear HN&#x27;s answer.
======
jrepinc
The forced Windows pre-installation on laptops, which I don't even use since I
install GNU/Linux

------
highhedgehog
I bought Steven Slate Drums 5 and honestly I don't like it. I wasted 93€ on it
but I prefer Addictive Drums 2 MUCH more.

------
jmnicolas
Windows.

